# Thread submitted after pressing 'enter'



## blasita

Hello.

The other day I decided to post a new thread, and as I was writing the thread title (had already started to write the body of the message), I accidentally pressed the enter key and the thread was submitted before I could finish writing it.

No big deal (now that I know it can happen) but I think it's worth sharing.

Un saludo.


----------



## Egmont

That's odd. Whenever I press the Enter key while I'm working on the body of a message, it starts a new paragraph. Now I'm going to press it twice ...

... and that's what happened. Once for a new paragraph, a second time for a blank line between them. Just like in a word processor, if someone doesn't want to use paragraph spacing instead (which is usually a better way to get space between paragraphs in a word processor).


----------



## blasita

Egmont said:


> That's odd. Whenever I press the Enter key while I'm working on the body of a message, it starts a new paragraph. Now I'm going to press it twice ...



Hello Egmont.

It happens if you press enter while writing the thread _title_, not when you're working on the body of the message.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Egmont

Sorry. I was confused by your comment that you had already started working on the body. I didn't realize that you wrote part of the body and then went to write the title, planning to return to the body and finish it after that.


----------



## blasita

No need to apologise. I may not have expressed myself clearly, sorry.


----------



## mkellogg

Yea, the usual check that you get saying that the body has fewer than 10 characters won't happen if you have already written the message.

Despite this, you can still edit your message for a few minutes after submitting, right?


----------



## blasita

Thank you very much for your reply, Mike.

Exactly, you can always edit your message, and like I said, it's no big deal.

But if you were writing the body and suddenly realised you'd made a mistake when you wrote the title, then you went back there and pressed ENTER by mistake at some point in the middle of the editing, you'd have to ask the mods to change the thread title (which I think it would not be a big problem either, but it would be a nuisance -waste of time- for them anyway).

I wonder if it would be possible to have a pop-up dialogue box (similar to that usual check you were talking about) that opened and asked for confirmation before submission.

Anyway, it was just meant to be a useful comment. Cheers.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm not sure, but I think you can even exit a thread title in the first few minutes. (I can edit absolutely everything so I have a hard time checking.)  If you can, it would probably show in "Thread tools" at the top of the thread.  

Well, now I'm having my doubts that you can edit titles, but you might want to check next time you start a thread.

Mike


----------



## blasita

No, forum members cannot edit titles (as far as I know: I will check it next time as you say). But again, no worries! Just wanted to make that comment in case it could help somehow.

Many thanks again, Mike.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hola Blasita

Actually members have 3 minutes (more or less) to edit the title.
They must go to "Go advanced" and then edit the title.

If it's too late, they have to report so that a moderator can change the title.
Even if, as a moderator, I can change the title even after those 3 minutes, I always write my whole post and then add the title at the very end to avoid posting by mistake.
It may have been a bother one or twice when I didn't use that technique at the beginning but now it's ok. I'm not sure an additional message somewhere would 
 be read (oh, now I see: you would like the pop-up to appear when you press "enter" and to ask you "Are you sure you want to submit your thread?")

But you're right, your thread may have allowed some of us to learn about this little "technique" to avoid posting by mistake (which is, I agree, annoying)

Best,
DP


----------



## blasita

Hello Dear Prudence.

Thank you very much; I had no idea about that 'Go Advanced' and '3-min' thing (Mike was right, of course). May I ask you, where can you find all those nice tips (i.e. I don't want to waste people's time again)?


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi again Marisa 

For the moment, they can't be found anywhere: you just have to wait for a super nice moderator to teach you her words of wisdom  Let's see if the other moderators find it a good idea to include such tips somewhere...


----------



## blasita

OK, I'll ask you then. 

Thanks again for your help, DearPrudence.


----------



## jann

DearPrudence said:


> For the moment, they can't be found anywhere: you just have to wait for a super nice moderator to teach you her words of wisdom


But there is a good bit of useful information in the C&S sticky.  Some of it needs updating, but I see I'm not the only one who has worked on that from time to time.


----------



## blasita

Thank you very much, Jann. That's a great thread and it's already full of nice ideas. I think it's a good place to be adding more tips (just a suggestion; I know that mods already have lots of work).

Thanks everyone.


----------

